# سؤال عن الcncبخصوص اللوحة الاكترونية



## ابو زكريا القواسمة (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عندي لوحة الكترونية يدوية لمحرك الخطوة ستبر موتر اريد ان اشغلها عن طريق الكمبيوتر ببرنامج الماك3 وارجو المساعدة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## ابو زكريا القواسمة (10 أغسطس 2011)

ابو زكريا القواسمةالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عندي لوحة الكترونية يدوية لمحرك الخطوة ستبر موتر اريد ان اشغلها عن طريق الكمبيوتر ببرنامج الماك3 وارجو المساعدة صورة اللوحة الاكترونية مرفقة اسفل المشاركة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## Nexus (10 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم انا لست متخصصا في الالكترونيات 

ولكنني رأيت اللوحة وهي مختلفة عن البوردات الخاصة لمكائن السي ان سي

وحسب مافهمت من انك تريد تشغيلها على برنامج ماك3
لذلك تحتاج إلى بورد يحتوي على مايكروكنترولر لاستقبال البيانات من الماك3 ---> الكمبيوتر ---> المايكروكنترولر ---> الستيبر موتور

ابحث في هذا القسم عن لوحات لتشغيل الcnc وستجد الكثير منها


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (10 أغسطس 2011)

أخي الكريم
هذه الدائرة البسيطة مخصصة لتشغيل الستيبر موتور بشكل منفرد Manual دون الاعتماد على أي برنامج سواء كان ماك 3 أو غيره.
فلو دققت في الدائرة ستجد أنها مزودة بـ Clock خاص بها بحيث يتم زيادة سرعة الموتور من خلال المقاومة المتغيرة التي تغير من تردد الساعة , ويتم التحكم في اتجاه الدوران من خلال ضغط الزر المخصص لذلك الذي يعكس الكود المغذي للموتور.

وبالتالي فالتحكم فيها لا علاقة له بأي برنامج وإنما بشكل مستقل ولا تصلح للتوصيل على الماك 3.

وشكراً


----------



## المغترب63 (14 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

- لربط هذه الدائرة آليا(عن طريق ماخ) , يمكن أستبدال مولد النبضات اليدوي ( ال ic555 التي على اليسار) بالنبضات الآتية من الماخ .
حيث أن سرعة المحرك سوف تعتمد على تردد النبضات التي يصدرها الماخ , والاتجاه عن طريق نبضة الأتجاه الموجبة أو السالبة .

كما في الشكم التالي :


----------



## ابو زكريا القواسمة (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على المساعدة وارجو ممن يستطيع وضع صورة للوحة الكترونية للتحكم بالمحرك الخطوي ستبر


----------



## المغترب63 (17 أغسطس 2011)

ابو زكريا القواسمة قال:


> شكرا على المساعدة وارجو ممن يستطيع وضع صورة للوحة الكترونية للتحكم بالمحرك الخطوي ستبر


أي لوحة تقصد ؟ اللوحة السابقة التي عندك بعد تحويرها لكي تعمل على الماخ, أم لوحة جديدة ؟


----------



## ابو زكريا القواسمة (19 أغسطس 2011)

الموجودة لاكن اريدها ان تعمل عن طريق الماخ واذا تستطيع ان تضع واحدة جاهزه بتعمل معي خير وجزاك الله خير




وشكراً


----------

